# Sensar tiempo de autos de carrera con RF



## AugustoRaska (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola todos, estoy desarrollando un proyecto para medir tiempos de autos de carrera.
Luego de pensar diversos sistemas (como ser infrarrojos, sensores de presion, RF, etc.) decidi inclinarme por RF.
Deseo sensar los tiempos en diversos tramos del recorrido. Para esto cada auto dispone de un receptor de RF. En tierra se ubican transmisores RF, de manera tal que al atravesar el movil por el campo electromagnetico los receptores registren el tiempo en que ocurrio. Es evidente que el problema radica en como la señal invade, o ocupa, el espacio.
Lo ideal seria que exista algun transmisor que cree una especie de "pared" de RF, de forma tal que el tiempo de exposicion del receptor sea breve, obteniendo precision. No estoy seguro que este tipo de transmisores exista, y es aqui donde necesito ayuda. Segun me comentaron si existen, pero me canse de buscar en la web y no encuentro nada por el estilo.
Segun imagino, el campo creado podria tener la forma de un disco, de manera tal que el plano de este disco se encuentre perpendicular al suelo. Debe tener corto alcance, para asi el radio del disco no sea demasiado grande...se entiende??

El problema, de usar sensores infrarrojos que sean interceptados para asi saber cuando paso el movil, es que se hace muy dificil identificar cuantos autos pasaron.

Alguien que conozca de algun transmisor de este tipo?? O se le ocurra una mejor idea para sensar los tiempos??

Aclaro que la idea es usar RF para que los autos posean la informacion sobre sus tiempos, para poder descargarlos en la meta, tambien por RF. Esta parte no tiene mayor incovenientes. Necesito ayuda en la ''pared" de RF. 

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 23, 2010)

La idea es buena.  Hay que ver en la practica si se puede lograr en la medida que cumpla con el objetivo. La pared la podes lograr con una antena yagui bien direccional y a corta distancia para que no abra el lobulo. con polarizacion  vertical. Los que atraviesen el campo tambien deben estar en la misma polarizacion. Al entrar en el lobulo estarian en condiciones de recepcionar el pedido(interrogacion) de quien es el que cruzo por parte de la central y este/os deberan reportar con el ID.

La base esta continuamente preguntando hay alguien por ahi? espera un determinado tiempo y vuelve a preguntar.. depende la velocidad de lo que vaya atravesar y el lobulo que genere esa pared sera la frecuencia/rate del ping. 

La pared deberia ser de arriba hacia abajo asi no se contamina de ruido que pueda recibir desde lejos en ese sentido de irradiacion.

En el caso de que pase mas de un auto a la vez, la interrogacion debera ser cortita en ms para que puedas recibir rapidamente el orden de los que pasaron...

a trabajar!


----------



## AugustoRaska (Sep 23, 2010)

Brujo gracias por el consejo, estuve viendo sobre la antena Yagui. Digamos q es mas o menos cercano a lo q busco, pero muy dificil de direccionar y lograr precision.

Otra idea q tengo es la siguiente:
Colocar un transmisor FM en tierra, fijo, transmitiendo constantemente haciendo las veces de barrera. Entonces, el receptor en el auto toma muestras de la intensidad de la portadora(obveamente trandose de FM). De manera tal que dE una idea de la proximidad del auto a la barrera(transmisor). Entonces en el, o los, momentos en q sense la mayor intensidad de portadora es cuando(teoricamente) se encuentrA mas cercano a la barrera, por lo tanto guardaria ese tiempo. En este caso el problema es ver como sacarle una señal continua, proporcional a la portadora de entrada a la antena del circuito. 
No tengo intension de armar el circuito de RF, por lo que seria ideal conseguir alguna plaquita armada que brinde esta comodidad.
El otro problema importante es q no se cuan estable es un campo transmitido por un transeiver de 100 metros. Ya q, si varia en forma considerable, induciria error.
En este caso seria bueno realizar un estadistico de todas las muestras para decidir cual es la mas acertada.

La pregunta es: Es posible tomar muestras de la portadora?? electricamente hablando, la parte de conversion y procesamiento no es incoveniente.

Ayuda?


----------



## Tratante (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola Augusto

Has pensado de montar un receptor GPS en tus autos? Esos dispositivos pueden informarte segundo a segundo la posicion y velocidad del vehiculo; con los puntos obtenidos al final de la trayectoria puedes calcular en cada momento datos interesantes:

- aceleracion
- frenados
- velocidad

Con todos los datos de cada vehiculo hasta puedes simular con un programa el comportamiento general de la carrera.

Saludos


----------



## ChaD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola Tratante. Estoy por hacer lo mismo que Augusto. A que programa te referís? Cómo enviarías esta información segundo a segundo? Mi idea es hacerlo con XBee, será viable? Lo pregunte en otro post.


----------



## AugustoRaska (Sep 23, 2010)

Si considere usar GPS, es mas, mi hermana diseño el software para leer con el micro del GPS, guardarlo y luego graficar en Google Hearth el recorrido con tiempo y colores en las diferentes velocidades. Osea, lo tengo cocinadisimo. El problema de esto es que no tiene mucha presicion, la cual es de 10metros. Esto queda muy lejos de la presicion necesaria, ya q debe ser del orden de las centesimas. Los GPS mas picantes pueden darte un error de 3m. No es una mala idea. Pero estA el problema de la confiabilidad, no se si andaria en clima de tormentas...tengo q probarlo.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola Chad

Es viable, aunque no se porque asumi que al terminar la carrera podrias descargar todos esos datos almacenados en cada dispositivo, o es correcto?

Bueno, tambien se puede hacer en tiempo real, es cuestion de disponer de un canal para cada vehiculo, un transmisor y un receptor para cada uno de ellos; 

Cualquier modulo de transmision por RF digital sirve, siempre y cuando puedas asignarle canales diferentes en alguna banda del espectro libre de RF.

Dejame ver si el Xbee puede ser "sintonizado" a voluntad o su frecuencia es fija, creo que podria ser una limitante para su uso; a menos que hagas carreras en solo =).

Saludos

Hola Augusto

Tienes razon, la solucion tiene sus detalles, ya hay disponibles con precision de 2mts a bajo costo.

Ya entendi que quieres una alta precision, que es exactamente lo que necesitas registrar?

Saludos

Perdon, volvi a leer (necedad responder sin recordar la pregunta). Quieres medir tiempos.

Que tal si en la pista colocas una lamina oculta en forma transversal en la pista?
A cada vehiculo se le instala un sensor para detectar el paso sobre la zona en donde esta la lamina.

O quizas pudiera ponerse una especie de arco sobre la pista, en dicho arco colocas un espejo que apunte hacia la superficie de la pista, dotas de sensores opticos y emisores de un haz laser al vehiculo apuntando hacia arriba; estos al pasar bajo el arco detectarian su propio paso.

Teniendo una referencia puedes medir tiempos.

Saludos


----------



## AugustoRaska (Sep 23, 2010)

Necesito sensar tiempo, y saber aquienes corresponden. No importa si el reloj tiene q estar en tierra o en el movil. Necesito presicion de las centesimas. La carrera se mide por tramos y no es cerrada, tiene salida y llegada. Estoy en medio de la nada, por eso los tiempos van grabados en el movil. El sistema debe poder diferenciar al menos 3 autos pasando al mismo tiempo por la barrera. Por esto es q considero usar RF. Pero el problema es como saber q esta pasando por la barrera, de ahi la idea de medir la portadora o crear una "pared" fina de RF.
El inconveniente de usar infrarrojo, repito, es q no es posible distinguir mas de un movil.

Desde ya gracias!

No esta mala la idea del laser. Tendria q analizarlo, ya q se trata de rally y se corren altos riesgos de volcar y chocar. La lamina la pense, pero con un sensor de presion en el suelo. Pero la pista puede ser barrosa, o con lagunitas como para poner algo en el suelo


----------



## ChaD (Sep 23, 2010)

Tratante dijo:


> Dejame ver si el Xbee puede ser "sintonizado" a voluntad o su frecuencia es fija, creo que podria ser una limitante para su uso; a menos que hagas carreras en solo =).



Los XBee poseen varios canales, pueden configurarse con el parametro CH, justamente, aunque creo que para que pertenezcan a la misma PAN deben tener el mismo canal.

Veo que lo que tengo que hacer es muy parecido a lo de Augusto. La unica diferencia es que debo hacerlo para motos enduro.

Los objetivos son los siguientes:

-Medir tiempos
-GPS en tiempo real

Para la primera opción, yo descartaría el uso del GPS, se me ocurrió usar RFID, aunque es una opción cara. Las opciones de infrarrojo y demás no permitirían saber quien es el que acaba de llegar a la meta.

Aún así, se necesita saber la posición del vehículo. Para la recepción de la señal del GPS y demás no es problema, ya lo tengo visto. El tema es el envío de datos y la sobrecarga de la red al enviar datos de 100 o más corredores al mismo tiempo en una misma red XBee. No se si esto es posible.

De donde sos Augusto?



Tratante dijo:


> Que tal si en la pista colocas una lamina oculta en forma transversal en la pista?
> A cada vehiculo se le instala un sensor para detectar el paso sobre la zona en donde esta la lamina.



Podrías explicar un poco mejor?


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 23, 2010)

Augusto, una portadora la podes medir en terminos de señal/potencia lo que veo que al estar en movimiento la medicion va  a hacer complicada y erronea. La portadora como lo dice su nombre solamente debe portar la codificacion para leer el dato de quien es y punto. No te vayas del foco.

Una yagui no tiene complicacion en la orientacion, la calculas en funcion de como sea la gatera donde midas el paso. No lo veo horizontal dado que a la distancia la onda sigue estando y si en esa direccion estan los autos, va a tomar lecturas que no son las esperadas.

Si haces lo haces vertical no habria problemas. Ya se trato este tema en otros hilos buscandole la vuelta con RFID.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 23, 2010)

De entrada hay que delimitar el problema, mi imaginacion volo cuando dijiste carreras  =)

- Se necesita conocer el tiempo de cada participante, eso es definitivo
- Son carreras tipo rally
- Inician y terminan en zonas geograficas muy diversas

Creo que la mejor opcion es poner el marco (o puente) bajo el cual los vehiculos puedan pasar, que cuente con un espejo en la parte superior.

El vehiculo debe contar con un dispositivo emisor - sensor laser cuyo haz rebote en el marco.

Dicho dispositivo debe ser capaz poder ser sincronizado por un juez en el punto de partida.
Debe almacenar el valor de su reloj sincronizado al pasar por cada barrera o punto de control.

Sinceramente creo que es posible que funcione.

Saludos !!!


----------



## AugustoRaska (Sep 24, 2010)

Brujo, no se va del foco mi idea de la portadora. La veo bastante viable tambien. Si la codificacion es FM entonces la portadora es una tension constante, la ecuacion lo verifica:

Vfm(t)=Vc cos [Wc t + (K Vm)/fm  cos (Wm t) ] 

La tension de la portadora no se modificada por la informacion. En un recepto FM, en la salida de la etapa demoduladora se recibe(ademas de la info) una tension continua proporcional a la Vc(tension de portadora). Este defecto es filtrado antes de entregar la info cocinada, o es usada para retroalimentar la entrada del circuito receptor para manejar la ganacia de los amplificadores. Entonces, si los amplificadores de radio de fm lo usan con tanta seguridad podria usarlo tambien.
En teoria lo unico que atenua a la Vc es la distancia (pricipalmente) y los objetos que se encuentran en el medio.
SE que al utilizarlo con el fin de medir distancia no es muy confiable. Por eso pensaba en hacer un estudio para saber como responde la variacion de Vc ante un ambiente como el descripto. Y es muy probable que la curva que se encuentre de Intensidad vs Longitud del Tramo sea una campana con mucho ruido centrada en la posicion donde esta el transmisor en tierra. Lo que quedaria es hacer un soft para descubrir el maximo estadistico de la muestra. 
Esta solucion es complicada, pero tambien me parece muy elegante. Pero, como digo, previamente hay q ver como interfiere todo el entorno como ser el motor del auto y demas medio de comunicacion.



La idea del laser con el espejo esta buena y en principio parece sencillo. El drama es q al tratarse de una estructura, que pasa por arriba de la pista, no es alto facil de transportar o movil. Las pistas de rally suelen ser muy cambiantes. Voy a tratar de tomarla como ultimo recurso. Mi deseo es hacer algo mas compacto o pequeño.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 24, 2010)

Intuyo que con FM no va andar.. habra que hacer las pruebas.. en terreno. Lo del laser es una payasada.. anda a embocarle con un auto en movimiento a un punto.. yo hice una barrera con laser y un ldr para una aplicacion similar para motos.. en montaña y era un soberano quilombo calibrar el emisor/receptor y estamos hablando de dos postes quietos a 30mt. De hecho las barreras que se comercializan la hacen con infrarojos y algo que no tuve en cuenta el sensor y emisor estan en el mismo poste.. del otro lado un ojo de gato.. se calibra de toque..

Deberas ver si las carreras son siempre en la misma pista o si estas cambian para ver si se cumple el objetivo en todas ellas..


----------



## Tratante (Sep 24, 2010)

Perdon brujo

Que tiene de payasada el laser?

Hola Augusto

Que pasaria si pones un poste en donde estes emitiendo una señal de ultrasonido, los vehiculos tienen un sensor que mide la intensidad de esa señal, al pasar cerca del poste señalizador el dispositivo evalua el momento de la maxima intensidad al pasar, en teoria al registrar el momento (hora, minuto, segundo, etc) en que pudo leer la maxima intensidad sera el punto mas cercano al poste, que es obviamente cuando pasa enfrente de el.

No importaria si el vehiculo pasa mas cerca o mas lejos de la fuente de la señal, el dispositivo busca la maxima señal que el pueda detectar.

Que opinas?

Saludos


----------



## AugustoRaska (Sep 24, 2010)

Brujo las pistas cambian constantemente..

Tratante, lo de ultrasonido en principio podria ser. Vos te referis a emitir audio en ultrasonido??
Este es para frecuencia mayores a 20 Khz, si no me equiovoco. Es de la frecuencias que se utilizan para radar, ya q rebota con facilidad en los objetos. Esto provocaria que se tendrian rebotes de diversos lugares y direcciones. Ademas no se si penetraria correctamente dentro del auto, ya q el dispositivo debe estar bien protegido en el interior. Y cuando tenga dos autos se interferirian entre ellos. Habria que investigar mas por ese lado, pero en principio esos son algunos de los problemas q habria.


Que saben sobre camaras de alta reaccion?? Podria utilizar esto para el caso en que se presenten dos autos cruzando la barrera. Algo q no sucederia muy seguido ya q los autos salen separados. Y el caso de tres autos directamente no sucede nunca.
Entonces, en el caso normal (unico auto pasando) lo detecto con una barrera infrarrojo, y con un RFID identifico el movil.
Para cuando pasen dos moviles juntos activo la camara y tomo el tiempo con la barrera en el momento en q sucedio. Para detectar este evento coloco dos barreras infrarrojo, separas un poco mas del largo de los autos (ideal si son todos el mismo modelo). Y tambien puedo asegurar que esta ocurriendo viendo la presencia de dos RFID. Entonces activo la camara en el instante preciso y decido luego por ojo humano, ya q no sera un caso muuy comun.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 24, 2010)

Que tal Augusto

Pensando la barrera optica (infrarojo o laser) esta tendria que disparar la camara, para que grabe mientras el haz este interrumpido, la barrera se puede colocar a una distancia razonable para que la camara pueda reaccionar (un metro quizas antes de la linea de meta), en la imagen habria que imprimir el reloj para que un juez de forma visual pueda determinar el cuadro exacto en que paso.

El RFID tiene el problema de la sensibilidad. Debe ocurrir un cierto tiempo para que el circuito receptor se energize y pueda transmitir su ID.

Que hacen los organizadores que actualmente estan cronometreando este tipo de eventos?

Saludos


----------



## AugustoRaska (Sep 25, 2010)

Perdon que confundi, no me quise referir al RFID. No asimile bien el nombre RFID con su funcionamiento.. Lo que usare sera transmision por RF para transmitir el ID y demas datos, y utilizare energia de la bateria del auto.

Con respecto a la camara voy a averiguar mas, para comprender bien como funciona y cuales son las caracteristicas que debe cumplir en el funcionamiento.

Desconozco, todavia, que es lo q se esta usando. Pero tengo entendido que funcionan muy mal, osea con errores considerables. Algunos siguen tomando el tiempo a mano, con reloj cortado por humano y con radios para transmitir vocalmente los horarios. 

Veremos q resultados brinda esta solucion..
Muchas gracias por las ideas y sugerencias.
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 25, 2010)

Tratante, (con onda) embocar un laser en movimiento y a la distancia 1 milimetro de corrimiento pueden ser centimetros.. en mi mismo post explique mi experiencia con un laser solamente a 30 mt y en condiciones de dos postes quietos..

Lo de ultrasonido tambien puede andar, seria con efecto doppler. El tema es que no se sabe en que direccion viene cada auto para tomar el eco, en caso que vengan dos juntos uno adelante uno atras como focalizas en cada uno? y lo mas importante.. como IDentificas quien es quien..  Entonces un sistema pasivo que emita contra los vechiculos no alcanzaria al no tener un retorno del ID solamente el RFID lo cumple ademas de haber tags activos. En los peajes se utiliza esa tecnologia detectando e identificando en velocidad en un campo de 10metros, bueno depende de donde pongas la antena..

Hay que ir por ese lado sino es justo con RFID algo que simule esa tecnologia


----------



## Tratante (Sep 25, 2010)

Brujo, Augusto

Medir con el efecto doppler no es mala idea, cosa de probar:

- Diseñar un emisor de ultrasonido que permita emitir de forma omnidireccional colocado en un poste vertical de unos 3mts de altura para que "bañe" con la señal toda la zona cercana a la meta o punto de control.
- Los vehiculos deben sensar la señal y medir la frecuencia
- Si la frecuencia no es la "oficial" es decir, presenta un corrimiento positivo es que se esta acercando a la meta
- Si la frecuencia es la "oficial" es porque esta pasando frente a la meta; este es el punto en el que dispositivo en el vehiculo registra el tiempo de acuerdo al reloj oficial que fue sincronizado al inicio de la carrera.
- Si presenta un corrimiento negativo es porque ya paso la meta.
- Es posible que la zona en donde la frecuencia no presente corrimiento puede ser quizas de unos metros; asi que debe registrarse el cronometro desde donde inicia la señal que no presenta corrimiento hasta donde se vuelve a detectar corrimiento, el punto medio de esas mediciones en esa zona es el momento justo en que paso por la meta.

podria funcionar?

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 26, 2010)

Con doppler tendras un frente de avance que puede ser un auto o varios con una diferencial por la posicion de cada uno. El soft que asista a la resolucion debera discriminar para saber quien va adelante.. queda saber quien es..se necesitara otro sistema que haga la IDentificacion


----------

